# Clen vs ECA stack/T3 & Anavar



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to get really lean now and summer is almost here so i'm thinking of speeding it up for abit. I've been taking ECA stack for 3weeks now (5 days on 2 days off) but it doesn't really do much for me so i'm thinking of either taking clen or T3 along with Anavar because i've read that T3 is extremely catabolic or maybe just adding Anavar alongside current ECA stack

Diet:

Meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 2weetabix, 2 scoops of whey protein

Meal 2 - Chicken/turkey sandwhich (brown bread) with 200g chicken or turkey and cup of lettuce and 1 tbsp of ground flax seed

Meal 3 - 250g lean steak 1 cup of brown rice

Meal 4 - 200g chicken 2 eggs 2 scoops of whey

i'm outside for most of the day aswell so i usually end up with a packet of crisps or a pack of peanuts to snack on


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Im taking clen+T3 with anavar atm and its great, clen and T3 helps burn fat and anavar keeps/increases my muscle mass and increases strength. But none of that matters if you dont eat a caloric deficit.

Clen and T3 will speed up your metabolism and clen helps me with energy, but because it speeds up your metabolism it will make you more hungry.. so if you eat more because you are more hungry than usual to make up for it then it is a waste of time.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i wouldn't take t3 without aas/ph personally

you could run clen and eca 2 weeks on 2weeks off , quite a lot of people have success doing that


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> i wouldn't take t3 without aas/ph personally
> 
> second that its catabolic
> 
> ...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

also drop some of the whey and get some food protein


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> also drop some of the whey and get some food protein


Why?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> i wouldn't take t3 without aas/ph personally
> 
> you could run clen and eca 2 weeks on 2weeks off , quite a lot of people have success doing that


Last time i took clen i accidently overdosed because the dosage was wrong on the bottle i took 120mcgs for the first two days instead of20mcg my heart was like it was gonna explode so i panicked and went to the hospital so i'm anxious about taking it now

How bad are the side effects from T3 compared to clen?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> also drop some of the whey and get some food protein


Oh and the reason for the whey is because i'm out alot more now cause it's getting warmer i'm out for atleast 6hours near enough everyday now so i don't have much time to eat


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah you have to ramp up ... slow and steady wins the race , iv taken too much once and was a quivering wreak for 24 hours , id recommend running eca for 2 weeks then switching to clen for 2weeks , rinse and repeat till at desired weight , how much are trying to lose ?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> yeah you have to ramp up ... slow and steady wins the race , iv taken too much once and was a quivering wreak for 24 hours , id recommend running eca for 2 weeks then switching to clen for 2weeks , rinse and repeat till at desired weight , how much are trying to lose ?


Or you could just eat a caloric deficit and give your body a rest...


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah of course poke that's the best option , a properly slow and steady approach to cutting , we live in a time when everyone want results FAST ,,, im guilty of it aswel , youd only have to check my new log in the losing weight section to see that ....

i lost 7 stone myself completely naturally in about 15 months , no caffeine , stimulants or nutting just healthy food , calorie deficit and weights and cardio ... then i discovered this forum .... hehe


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

I second @mrssalvatore 's advice.

Personally I would aim to eat two to three hours apart, get more real food in there (as your intake isn't exactly dialled in) and focus on that.

Cardio hasn't really had a mention or your stats so it's pretty difficult to comment further.

I know you said you are out most of the day and don't have time to eat, however every compound you have mentioned(and any other for that matter) will only go so far.

There's no reason you couldn't lose 1-2 pounds per week naturally through consistent diet and cardio.

If you are set on doing one of the options my favourite is clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and use the era stack in your off weeks buddy.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> yeah you have to ramp up ... slow and steady wins the race , iv taken too much once and was a quivering wreak for 24 hours , id recommend running eca for 2 weeks then switching to clen for 2weeks , rinse and repeat till at desired weight , how much are trying to lose ?


About 8lbs of pure fat in 1 month also want to keep as much muscle as i can


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

End of the day, the guy is 16.... I rather convince you to take steroids than touch clenbuterol or t3


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

I don't like Clen by itself. I had to take 120mcg+ to get some decent weight loss out of It and even then I didn't feel like It did much. Certainly helped though. I really liked T3, already did 25~50mcg without taking any aas and didn't loose much LBM. Not sure If I'm a minority or If most people just repeat each other without actually giving It a go.



sckeane said:



> End of the day, the guy is 16.... I rather convince you to take steroids than touch clenbuterol or t3


Why is that? T3 won't do long term damage If you take a responsible dose and I'd say the same for Clen, that doesn't seem to be the case for steroids on teens.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ujelly said:


> I don't like Clen by itself. I had to take 120mcg+ to get some decent weight loss out of It and even then I didn't feel like It did much. Certainly helped though. I really liked T3, already did 25~50mcg without taking any aas and didn't loose much LBM. Not sure If I'm a minority or If most people just repeat each other without actually giving It a go.
> 
> Why is that? T3 won't do long term damage If you take a responsible dose and I'd say the same for Clen, that doesn't seem to be the case for steroids on teens.


One over dosing of clen because the guy didn't feel it working so thought f it I'll take some more will be laying in bed with a resting heart rate of like 150 bpm

One over dosing on dbol will suffer from what? Dose ranges from 30mg to 200mg in the past, i dint recall people having dropped dead from that. And I've run dbol at 100mg for a long period and I was fine and still am


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

sckeane said:


> One over dosing of clen because the guy didn't feel it working so thought f it I'll take some more will be laying in bed with a resting heart rate of like 150 bpm


Haha one of my good friends who used to compete got given some "research only" clen in a dropper bottle.

He was told to dose 2 - 3 drops under the Tongue instead of tabs, oh no.

He fired in 3 FULL droppers worth.

Woke up in the middle of the night, ringing noise in his ears to the point he was deaf lol, sweating, palpitations and could feel his heart beat in his toes! Funniest bit he tried to shout his mum but couldn't lol.

Was a funny day in the gym when he told that story!


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

sckeane said:


> One over dosing of clen because the guy didn't feel it working so thought f it I'll take some more will be laying in bed with a resting heart rate of like 150 bpm
> 
> One over dosing on dbol will suffer from what? Dose ranges from 30mg to 200mg in the past, i dint recall people having dropped dead from that. And I've run dbol at 100mg for a long period and I was fine and still am


I feel like you're underestimating liver damage and BP issues when you say overdosing dbol won't kill you, specially when you mention a dose (200mg) which nobody takes. Can't really say more than that as I'm not really an experienced AAS user, but It doesn't make much sense to call 200mg safe when the majority of people seems to have terrible sides from anything beyond 50mg. You being able to handle 100mg doesn't prove your point, you're most likely a part of a lucky minority.

I don't recall people dropping dead from Clen either btw, feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ujelly said:


> I feel like you're underestimating liver damage and BP issues when you say overdosing dbol won't kill you, specially when you mention a dose (200mg) which nobody takes. Can't really say more than that as I'm not really an experienced AAS user, but It doesn't make much sense to call 200mg safe when the majority of people seems to have terrible sides from anything beyond 50mg. You being able to handle 100mg doesn't prove your point, you're most likely a part of a lucky minority.
> 
> I don't recall people dropping dead from Clen either btw, feel free to prove me wrong.


Never said it was safe, but I'm 20 and I've been in the 'take more cause it will work more' frame of mind and the difference is with clen you won't get a second chance.

Yeah mate people have dosed 200mg dbol and 150mg oxys


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

sckeane said:


> End of the day, the guy is 16.... I rather convince you to take steroids than touch clenbuterol or t3


I actually turned 17 just over a month ago



ujelly said:


> I don't like Clen by itself. I had to take 120mcg+ to get some decent weight loss out of It and even then I didn't feel like It did much. Certainly helped though. I really liked T3, already did 25~50mcg without taking any aas and didn't loose much LBM. Not sure If I'm a minority or If most people just repeat each other without actually giving It a go.
> 
> Why is that? T3 won't do long term damage If you take a responsible dose and I'd say the same for Clen, that doesn't seem to be the case for steroids on teens.


Which one actually gives better results?


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Never said it was safe, but I'm 20 and I've been in the 'take more cause it will work more' frame of mind and the difference is with clen you won't get a second chance.
> 
> Yeah mate people have dosed 200mg dbol and 150mg oxys


You don't see any 200mg dbol ED cycle logs for a reason, the majority can't take It and I'm pretty sure that anyone who isn't blessed with a godly liver will have some serious issues with such a high dose.

Clen abuse kills people, same goes for steroids and even water. I don't think that the risks of you overdosing a substance should be an argument for you to say that the substance is dangerous. If a responsible Clen dosage is dangerous, then that's a whole different argument though. The only studies I've seen of Clen being related to heart damage was on rats that took at least 5000x more than what anyone would take. Not sure If their faster metabolism is enough for that to be equivalent to 80~160mcg on humans but It seems unlikely.

I've seen very knowledgeable and experienced guys go against 100mg Dbol ED, can't imagine what they'll say about twice that amount. I also read some interesting posts at another forum that said anything over 75mg dbol a day is a waste, not sure If I'm allowed to quote that.

EDIT:



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I actually turned 17 just over a month ago
> 
> Which one actually gives better results?


If you aren't able to loose fat while on 50mcg of T3 then there's clearly something wrong with your diet, you should solve that by fixing your diet and not by taking something stronger. T3 can be used for months and your thyroid will return to normal in a few weeks. It seems to be very safe actually, just keep It low, specially If you aren't on gear.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ujelly said:


> You don't see any 200mg dbol ED cycle logs for a reason, the majority can't take It and I'm pretty sure that anyone who isn't blessed with a godly liver will have some serious issues with such a high dose.
> 
> Clen abuse kills people, same goes for steroids and even water. I don't think that the risks of you overdosing a substance should be an argument for you to say that the substance is dangerous. If a responsible Clen dosage is dangerous, then that's a whole different argument though. The only studies I've seen of Clen being related to heart damage was on rats that took at least 5000x more than what anyone would take. Not sure If their faster metabolism is enough for that to be equivalent to 80~160mcg on humans but It seems unlikely.
> 
> ...


I've been reading up on it and people are saying T3 is extremely catabolic so i'm not sure about taking it but if i took T3 and low dose Anavar (10-20mg) will i still be catabolic?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

T3 and ECA is a synergistic stack due to them cutting fat via different means


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

ujelly said:


> I feel like you're underestimating liver damage and BP issues when you say overdosing dbol won't kill you, specially when you mention a dose (200mg) which nobody takes. Can't really say more than that as I'm not really an experienced AAS user, but It doesn't make much sense to call 200mg safe when the majority of people seems to have terrible sides from anything beyond 50mg. You being able to handle 100mg doesn't prove your point, you're most likely a part of a lucky minority.
> 
> I don't recall people dropping dead from Clen either btw, feel free to prove me wrong.


All those people who ate pork that had been fed clenbuterol died in china recently, which is why the chinese banned it. It has a poor effective dose / overdose profile, and was really a stopgap replacement for the more effective (but safer) ephedrine. In turn, ephedrine was a replacement for the more effective (but safer) methedrine (methamphetamine).

Nobody ever died of a cannabis overdose, or a valium overdose. I can't think of a crystal meth death. There have been plenty of cardiac issues with ephedrine and clenbuterol and cocaine.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

One of my mates was just telling me about Albuterol and was saying it's basically clen but with a shorter half life surely this is the best option?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> One of my mates was just telling me about Albuterol and was saying it's basically clen but with a shorter half life surely this is the best option?


Albuterol/Salbutamol is not quite as effective as clen but has an 8 hour 1/2 life. Less shakes I find.

TBH your diet needs looking at before looking at clen/t3/eph etc.

Crisps "because your out an about all day" - fail


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've been reading up on it and people are saying T3 is extremely catabolic so i'm not sure about taking it but if i took T3 and low dose Anavar (10-20mg) will i still be catabolic?


You're 17, I'm not gonna recommend you to take steroids, lol. I'm not comfortable with telling you to take T3 either, but at least It's safer and harder for things to go wrong. T3 isn't catabolic, saying It is applies that It attacks muscle tissues directly, It doesn't. I had a great time with 50mcg with minimal muscle loss, that's just me, doesn't seem like that's the case for everyone.

I'd like to point out that T3 does make your muscle seem flat and while you may think that's muscle loss, It isn't, It's just the glycogen depletion. That isn't fun but It'll return to normal pretty quick after you stop taking T3, won't take more then a week. Pretty sure lot's of people mix that up with muscle loss.

Anywhere between 25 and 50mcg without aas seems to be a responsible dose, perhaps you aren't as lucky as me and will need to go lower then 50mcg but only you will you know what's best for you in that case.



Zorrin said:


> All those people who ate pork that had been fed clenbuterol died in china recently, which is why the chinese banned it. It has a poor effective dose / overdose profile, and was really a stopgap replacement for the more effective (but safer) ephedrine. In turn, ephedrine was a replacement for the more effective (but safer) methedrine (methamphetamine).
> 
> Nobody ever died of a cannabis overdose, or a valium overdose. I can't think of a crystal meth death. There have been plenty of cardiac issues with ephedrine and clenbuterol and cocaine.


I'm actually aware of that, read It at multiple places and I think one website that mentioned one death out of over a thousand of ill people. Is that enough for us to call clen dangerous? We don't know how much they took so It's a bit hard to call that a proof that clen will kill you.

About both ephedrine and clen giving cardiac issues, for all we know, that's the abuse of those substances and you've yet to prove me otherwise.That "more is better" logic doesn't always get people very far, maybe to win the race to heavens, but If you're using steroids and fat burners and go by that logic you'll most likely end up overdosing at some point which will get you into serious problem and in that case you're the one to blame for, not what you were taking.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Albuterol/Salbutamol is not quite as effective as clen but has an 8 hour 1/2 life. Less shakes I find.
> 
> TBH your diet needs looking at before looking at clen/t3/eph etc.
> 
> Crisps "because your out an about all day" - fail


what do you expect? i only get things like that cause it's just there in the shop... can't exactly buy a roast dinner from corner shop now can i



ujelly said:


> You're 17, I'm not gonna recommend you to take steroids, lol. I'm not comfortable with telling you to take T3 either, but at least It's safer and harder for things to go wrong. T3 isn't catabolic, saying It is applies that It attacks muscle tissues directly, It doesn't. I had a great time with 50mcg with minimal muscle loss, that's just me, doesn't seem like that's the case for everyone.
> 
> I'd like to point out that T3 does make your muscle seem flat and while you may think that's muscle loss, It isn't, It's just the glycogen depletion. That isn't fun but It'll return to normal pretty quick after you stop taking T3, won't take more then a week. Pretty sure lot's of people mix that up with muscle loss.
> 
> ...


Well just saying but... i've already used Anavar 50mg daily then i stopped cause doc said i had really bad cholestrol problems but not sure if it was even the Anavar because i never had it tested before :/

I also started adding low dose anavar just 10mg daily along with ECA stack and i also bumped my dosage on ECA to 20mg x3 daily and barely feel nothing except loss of appetite so i guess i may give T3 ago soon


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

That diet in the first page - I don't believe a word of it. Fiction IMO.

Looking for a shortcut for everything - **** diet, nevermind i'll bash a load of meds to make up for it.

Have you calculated your BMR, Daily calorific needs. You doing any cardio?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

resten said:


> Why?


My sentiments exactly mate, haha.

Broscience...strikes again! :banghead:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That diet in the first page - I don't believe a word of it. Fiction IMO.
> 
> Looking for a shortcut for everything - **** diet, nevermind i'll bash a load of meds to make up for it.
> 
> Have you calculated your BMR, Daily calorific needs. You doing any cardio?


My BMR is 1800 and i do cardio 3 or 4 times per week now


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok so i'm going to order some T3 tomorrow but wondering how much is safe enough to avoid catabolism i'll also be using 15-30mg of anavar


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

You want to lose weight and youre eating crisps...crisps ffs.

What ever you take it's not going to help you lose weight it you diet is sheet. Clen/T3/ECA all help a tiny tiny bit if your running a calorie deficit.

Stop eating [email protected] use myfitnesspal and weight you food and you'll drop weight without spending loads of money on heart damaging meds....or ignore us, keep eating crisps, spend your hard earned money on meds, damage your heart and don't lose weight...I don't care.

If you can't think of anything to eat or drink instead of crisps then you need to engage brain, life will throw you harder dilemmas than that lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

JusNoGood said:


> You want to lose weight and youre eating crisps...crisps ffs.
> 
> What ever you take it's not going to help you lose weight it you diet is sheet. Clen/T3/ECA all help a tiny tiny bit if your running a calorie deficit.
> 
> ...


I don't even see the problem the rest of my diet is ok and one packet of walkers isn't exactly unhealthy is it...? i'm losing weight as it is anyway i just want the extra boost and be even leaner for summer -.-


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

130 cals = 980 a week of wasted cals, no goodness, no protein, no vits.

I'd suggest you use myfitnesspal and really control your diet. It'll help much much more than T3, Clen etc and it doesn't cost anything and isn't dangerous to your health


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm bumping this coz its entertaining, crisps.......lol

you ever heard of prepping food before!!!!!!!!!

I'm now waiting for the ripped to shreds pics, so many idiot young'uns about nowadays, and a few old ones lol

Really is beyond my thinking


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Lol, while it is funny, as long as macros are tracked and he is losing weight there is nothing wrong with eating crisps, just a bit silly as they dont really fill you up and have allot of sodium, could have something like peanut butter on a slice of toast for the same amount of macros/cals but a bit more protein.

As for 980 cals a week of 'empty' cals BS, crisps have carbs and fat... if you have the macros you need to fit them and need the carbs and fat and for some reason want to eat crisps then go ahead. So what if they dont have allot of vitamins thats what the rest of your food or supplements are for!


----------

